# can will someone get me up to speed on facebook specfically placing advs without



## boliverchadsworth (Mar 31, 2021)

sacrificaning my personal information ..tho, likely futile --smart money is they already have it....

.but a major difference in them stealing it and me volunteering to give it to them.....phone or skype would work best I will take notes.....thanks....


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Mar 31, 2021)

sacrificiing my personal information.....sorry-fat fingers


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Why can't you place an ad without giving up your info?

Is it an ad in a buy sell trade? If so I don't think they ask you for anything other than the city/state. The only time you would give any info is if you got a buyer and that could be done via private message.


----------



## Jules (Mar 31, 2021)

@boliverchadsworth, if you haven’t signed up for FB before, don’t use your actual name, just something similar is what many people do.  

FB Marketplace has been great for the few things that I’ve sold.


----------



## Mike (Apr 1, 2021)

Without your personal information nobody
will respond to your ads anyway, so don't post
any there.

Stick a sticker in your car window, or a mom and
pop store with a phone number that is not used
for anything else.

Mike.


----------

